# Bc And Yukon Roads/mileage



## 4Samurai (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,
We are about to head to Alaska to live for a couple of years. We'll be pulling our new 2011 Outback 270BH behind our F-250 Super Duty V8 Diesel truck. I'm finalizing our trip plans, and want to see if anyone can alleviate my fear that we are biting off more than we can chew for some of the days driving across British Columbia and the Yukon. Sadly, we are on a tight schedule because we MUST be in the Fairbanks area by a certain date. We are looking at several 500-600 mile days while still in the lower 48 so that we can do shorter days in Canada. But to get us there on time, we are still looking at 350 to 400 mile days every day from Edmonton, Alberta across through Dawson Creek, BC, then on the Alaskan Highway to Delta Junction and into Fairbanks. Obviously this isn't optimal-- I'd love to take 3 weeks or more for our entire drive, but we have 11 days to go from north Georgia so this is the schedule we are stuck with. How much slower are we going to find parts of the Alaskan Hwy? I know we won't be moving along at 60mph, but any input on what we should expect would be much appreciated. I do have the Milepost, but it gives me more of an idea of MILES/KM rather than times needed to travel the roads.

Thanks for any input and suggestions any of you might have.

Ann


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Youll be able to run your 60mph plus to Dawson Creek BC. From there things will get slower and grades will become steeper. You shouldnt have any trouble getting fuel. The roads thru Yukon are rough. You will be able to bang out plenty of miles till after Dawson Creek. After around Ft. St. John BC things will gradually get rougher. After Dawson/Ft.St. John your 3-400 miles a day will be perfect.

Dont be scared, the alaskan hwy is nothing like it used to be. If it was winter Id be worried about ya. Summer, no problems.

Enjoy the ride!

Carey


----------



## 4Samurai (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, Carey-- glad to hear that 300-400 miles a day isn't too much through that area. Again, I'd rather take it much slower and be able to ENJOY it more, but my husband's job is dictating our schedule! Our poor kids are going to be so tired of the inside of that truck-- good thing I've been stocking up on new surprise toys/books/games to pull out each day to help keep them occupied. We've promised them a long-awaited dog when we get there, so at least they have that to look forward to! My hope is we can crank out the miles each day and then at least be able to enjoy the areas around our campgrounds once we get there and get settled.

Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll have more time to make the trip in the other direction once our 2 years in Alaska are over!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We're on our way home now after a trip to Banff and Jasper National Parks in Alberta. This was not a camping trip so we don't have the OB with us, we stayed with family and in hotels. If possible see if you can have your route go from Calgary through Banff and then Jasper along the Icefields Parkway. It's the best scenic drive we've ever been on and the road conditions are very good. I would have no concerns with taking a trailer through there. I found the roads in Canada to be excellent and they're pretty much better than here in the US. I can't say how the road conditions are north of Jasper but from what I noticed from there south it was very good. Honestly it was somewhat disappointing when we got back in the US coming from Waterton, Alberta to East Glacier, MT. The highway (US 89) going along the eastern side of Glacier NP is pretty lousy. I was really glad I didn't have the trailer there as it was narrow, windy, and all beat up. Also, make sure you check the road conditions before you go. That area has had an extremely wet year and the rivers are running pretty high. It's incredibly wet and green right now and we didn't have any issues but there's still a huge amount of snow to melt this summer. Have a safe and fun trip, the scenery should be fantastic.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

The only place to watch is in Yukon when you pass Lake Kuane. After that to the Alaska border you will have some frost heaves and they are generally marked by a orange flag. After you cross into Alaska the frost heaves are not marked but I dont think you will have any problems once you hit Tok. You will just need to drive slower to be able to adjust quickly. BC is hilly but with your diesel you should be able to generally run at 60. The great thing is the road foliage is cut back almot 50 yards so the animals can be seen easily and not be a problem. Depending on your timing the Yukon Motel has a nice RV place and a good restaurant. It is about 100 miles this side of Whitehorse. I am not sure the name but just past Watson Lake about 6-7 miles on the left where the Cassier Hwy comes in their is a gift shop and a restaurant. The food is excellent and the pumps are 24 hours with a credit cards. Best wishes for a great trip. PS..The Milepost is a great resource.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

4Samurai said:


> Hi,
> We are about to head to Alaska to live for a couple of years. We'll be pulling our new 2011 Outback 270BH behind our F-250 Super Duty V8 Diesel truck. I'm finalizing our trip plans, and want to see if anyone can alleviate my fear that we are biting off more than we can chew for some of the days driving across British Columbia and the Yukon. Sadly, we are on a tight schedule because we MUST be in the Fairbanks area by a certain date. We are looking at several 500-600 mile days while still in the lower 48 so that we can do shorter days in Canada. But to get us there on time, we are still looking at 350 to 400 mile days every day from Edmonton, Alberta across through Dawson Creek, BC, then on the Alaskan Highway to Delta Junction and into Fairbanks. Obviously this isn't optimal-- I'd love to take 3 weeks or more for our entire drive, but we have 11 days to go from north Georgia so this is the schedule we are stuck with. How much slower are we going to find parts of the Alaskan Hwy? I know we won't be moving along at 60mph, but any input on what we should expect would be much appreciated. I do have the Milepost, but it gives me more of an idea of MILES/KM rather than times needed to travel the roads.
> 
> Thanks for any input and suggestions any of you might have.
> ...


Hi Ann,
When are you going up? The DW and I are leaving Aug 6 and taking 22 days to get up to Anchorage. I'd love to hear about your trip and any pointers you have if you have already made it. My plan right now is to head up through Glacier, up into Canada and across from there. The plan is to have about 10 days left once we hit the border. I haven't gotten down to the nuts and bolts of where to stay as of yet. I hope you have a great trip. By the way, are you military? Just wondering what is taking you up there. 
Ken


----------

